# Upgrade Your Parking Brake Switch



## bmulder (Oct 11, 2012)

Im curious if anyone has attempted swapping the new style, center console shifter mounted, parking brake switch for their dash mounted one. I searched here on the Vortex and googled too but couldn't find anything. 

Has anyone attempted this swap?

Summarizing: I want to swap out the current parking brake switch for this one (for sale at ECS Tuning):








Looking for any insight and experience in trying the same swap. TIA for help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey there ! 

Did this to my 2009 Passat cc.

First you have to buy another center console because with the older one it won't fit.
You will have to buy accordingly the right side buttons and chrome ring around the shifter - manual or dsg.
If you have dsg you will need a heat gun to move the pin which holds the knob. 
Also wiring needs to be done - you will need a good electrician and Elsa access in order to do the swap










<p>*Passat CC '09 | Revo Stage 3 +- 200cp Upgraded Turbo + Dpf Off | Lugano 19" | Ass Lift 2013 R-line retrofit | Interior CC 2013 Full | Bi-xenon AFS retrofit |*


----------



## moahman (Jan 1, 2015)

hallucinogen said:


> Hey there !
> 
> Did this to my 2009 Passat cc.
> 
> ...


Does your "Start Engine Stop" button work on the 2009? I have a 2011 and really want that feature.


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

Nope - it doesn't work. If you ask me it's complicated especially for me because I have the old central electronics system bcn. For you I'd might be easier I don't know what to tell you. 
I did not have the analog clock also and I did the retrofit but at the moment i have a kill switch for setting up the hour from 12:00 I can't set it up from the MFD like you do.










<p>*Passat CC '09 | Revo Stage 3 +- 200cp Upgraded Turbo + Dpf Off | Lugano 19" | Ass Lift 2013 R-line retrofit | Interior CC 2013 Full | Bi-xenon AFS retrofit |*


----------



## bmulder (Oct 11, 2012)

hallucinogen said:


> Hey there !
> 
> Did this to my 2009 Passat cc.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping to do this on my B6 Passat Wagon, but haven't found any DIYs or anything to work with. Thanks for posting what you know!

Did you follow a DIY or someone else's project, or just figure it out as you went along? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

bmulder said:


> I'm hoping to do this on my B6 Passat Wagon, but haven't found any DIYs or anything to work with. Thanks for posting what you know!
> 
> Did you follow a DIY or someone else's project, or just figure it out as you went along?
> 
> ...


Here is the link from where I got the DIY and parts

http://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/shan...d-mittelkonsole-in-den-b6-3c-cc-t3911487.html


<p>*Passat CC '09 | Revo Stage 3 +- 200cp Upgraded Turbo + Dpf Off | Lugano 19" | Ass Lift 2013 R-line retrofit | Interior CC 2013 Full | Bi-xenon AFS retrofit |*


----------



## bmulder (Oct 11, 2012)

hallucinogen said:


> Here is the link from where I got the DIY and parts
> 
> http://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/shan...d-mittelkonsole-in-den-b6-3c-cc-t3911487.html
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for the links. 

Now to run them through google translate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B3owner (May 18, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't gamble with Google translate for something so major. I want to do it too though I have a 2013 I do want the push to start and the buttons to the right which I would reconfigure for my exhaust silencer and the air-up option on the kw v3 hls I'll be getting soon. There has to be an English site.


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

You need just the part numbers !
Use google chrome and translate it's easy. 


*Passat CC '09 | Revo Stage 3 +- 200cp Upgraded Turbo + Dpf Off | Lugano 19" | Ass Lift 2013 R-line retrofit | Interior CC 2013 Full | Bi-xenon AFS retrofit |*


----------



## B3owner (May 18, 2010)

Very important note: The button unfortunately does not in both directions. If I find a solution, you get the then seen here =).



The B7 button seers very well and are much more ergonomic (EPB lever). Here I show you how you may be able to upgrade. Of course, I tried to separate as much as possible cable (please read carefully!).



















What we need parts for it?



Center console:

1x - 3AB 927 137 A WHS - button left fully booked - € 37.78 (There is other versions)

1x - 3AB 927 238 CS WHS - Right button fully booked - € 42.78 (There is other versions)

2x - N 906 986 06 - Screw button - € 0.24

2x - 7L6 972 726 - contact housing button bars - € 5.24

1x - 3AB 863 243 1QB - center console Black - € 67.71 (There are other colors)

1x - 3AA 863 324 A PD4 - center console trim in Aluminum gebürstet- € 32.67 (There are other colors)

1x - 3AA 857 351 A SOC - Aperture Ash brushed aluminum - € 36.95 (There are other colors)

1x - 1K0 972 776 - flat contact housing EPB button old - € 1.90

1x - 000 979 009E - cable for Auto Hold Extra line - € 3.29 (for lighting the old EPB button)

3x - 000 979 012 EA - cable for flat contact housing old counterpart - € 11.12 (or 4x for illumination EPB button old)





Other items needed:

1x fabric tape (for example, from 000,979,950 to 6.00 €)

Solder / crimp stuff, heat shrink tubing, current flowmeter ....





Installation - Disclaimer

Did you get all the parts, and you read and understand these instructions at least once, you can start with the conversion. I take no guarantee, warranty or otherwise like, if you make a mistake or something breaks.

You should - definitely - make prior rebuilding a complete vehicle scan, so that all codes are present as security. It has often happened that some control units are reset and have no backup was available.

Furthermore, work on the airbag by trained and licensed professionals carried out!

Work on electrical equipment means that the vehicle battery must be disconnected so that no damage occurs!

Before you order all the parts, you should leave this check from your friendly that fit well with you. So I am responsible for incorrect orders NOT -lasst everything again check.





Installation - Wiring



Small side note: the start button I have not taken into account because it will not work in B6.



EPB Adapters:

Remove the old EPB button and pull this extension to the button bar on the left

EPB button old -> counterpart

Pin1 ------------> Deleted

Pin2 ------------> Pin2

Pin3 ------------> Deleted

Pin4 ------------> Pin4

Pin5 ------------> Pin5

Pin6 ------------> Pin6

Pin7 ------------> Pin7

Pin8 ------------> Pin8

Pin9 ------------> Deleted (ground lighting)

Pin10 -----------> Deleted (+ Bleuchtung)



EPB button counterpart -> B7 button Links

Pin2 ----------------------> Pin5

Pin4 ----------------------> Pin3

Pin5 ----------------------> Pin6

Pin6 ----------------------> Pin4

Pin7 ----------------------> Pin10

Pin8 ----------------------> Pin9



ABS button --------------> B7 button Links

Pin1 ----------------------> Deleted

Pin3 ----------------------> Pin7 (lighting +)

Pin4 ----------------------> Pin20

Pin5 ----------------------> pin19

Pin6 ----------------------> Pin8 (lighting -)



Button Auto Hold ---------> B7 button Links

Pin1 ----------------------> Pin12

Pin2 ----------------------> Pin11

Pin3 ----------------------> Deleted

Pin4 ----------------------> Pin14

Pin5 ----------------------> Pin13

Pin6 ----------------------> Deleted













With the right button bar which you have to decide their cable used for lighting. I document the options in [square brackets]. The remaining must be insulated accordingly.



PLA button --------------> B7 button right

Pin1 ---------------------> Pin11

Pin2 ---------------------> Deleted (mass)

[Pin3 --------------------> Pin7]

Pin4 ---------------------> Pin13

Pin5 ---------------------> Pin12 (PDC button)

[Pin6 --------------------> Pin8]

---------------------------> Pin10 is for buttons PLA (decide for themselves whether or PDC PLA button)

Anyone wishing to use both buttons must one cable from Pin10 button to pin 16 PLA STG draw (PLA Falls 2.0 should go times)





Button PDC 2006 -------> B7 button right

Pin1 ---------------------> Deleted (mass)

Pin2 ---------------------> Pin13

[Pin3 --------------------> Pin7]

Pin4 ---------------------> Deleted (mass)

Pin5 ---------------------> Pin12

[Pin6 --------------------> Pin8] (mass



Button RDK -------------> B7 button right

[Pin3 --------------------> Pin7]

Pin4 ---------------------> Pin14

Pin5 ---------------------> Deleted (mass)

[Pin6 --------------------> Pin8]



Button C / N / S -----------> B7 button right

Pin1 ---------------------> Pin1

Pin2 ---------------------> Pin2

[Pin3 --------------------> Pin7]

Pin4 ---------------------> Pin3

Pin5 ---------------------> Pin4

[Pin6 --------------------> Pin8]



Button blind -------------> B7 button right

[Pin3 --------------------> Pin7]

Pin4 ---------------------> Pin5

Pin5 ---------------------> Pin15

[Pin6 --------------------> Pin8]



Button S & S -------------> B7 button right

Pin1 ---------------------> Pin9

Pin2 ---------------------> Pin5

[Pin3 --------------------> Pin7]

Pin4 ---------------------> Deleted

Pin5 ---------------------> Pin6

[Pin6 --------------------> Pin8]









Installation - Installation Instructions



Expansion center console:

Look at the pictures, actually explain everything.



Short Summary:

Panel pry back and loosen the 2 Torx screws behind it.

Pry flashback up and solve the underlying 10er nuts. (Pay attention, if you have an AUX jack to separate these)



If you have a trade to MJ07, you must at the sides of the center console solve each an aperture and unscrew the Torx screws. (In the new center console that are no longer used)



In the front area to solve a Torx screw (on the other side as well) and pull the side panels down.

Behind each is another screw solve these also.



Constantly you have the decorative trim: ashtrays, air operation and button frames remove the shift boot. The shift boot of course =) These touch the shift boot up and raushebeln, the same with the switch framework.

To release the shift boot from the lever, using a screwdriver pry the clip.

The climate panel from below weghebeln and solve the 6 Torx screws.



Now you can, the center console, pull out from the back to the top.





Take center console apart:

Look at the pictures and solves all the screws that you can see from below. The rest is self-explanatory =)



Harnesses:

Do you have everything reassembled, we now want to move the adapter wiring harness. For this purpose, see picture!

After that you have to your Schalterkabel disassemble and according to the pin assignments (see above) Pin in.





Ready?

Before you incorporating the center console, please everything checked to exactly! Do all button, you can watch the center console in the reverse order to reassemble =)



Little extra

http://www.motor-talk.de/blogs/vw-p.../garagentoroeffner-tasterleiste-t4240945.html

I Wish You Success!

Your Shanny


----------

